# ★★Favourite pokemon type



## Silversea (Oct 31, 2013)

Which will you choose? 

Perhaps the results of this poll will have an effect on the TBT pokemon league?


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 31, 2013)

Dark woo


----------



## Orange (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't choose, either electric, poison, flying, fighting or ice.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2013)

Dark definitely.

EDIT: My fave Pokemon is Hydreigon


----------



## Dr J (Oct 31, 2013)

Ice all the way


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 31, 2013)

I love grass types even if they are one of the weakest types in the game.


----------



## Kurugaya (Oct 31, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> Ice all the way



My brother in arms. Really sucks that Ice has so many weaknesses :/
Ghost comes in close second for me. Little more needs to be said other than that my favorite Pokemon is Froslass.


----------



## Roselia (Nov 1, 2013)

love ice types.
glaceon and froslass <3


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

I like Dark. Umbreon yo.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 1, 2013)

Ghost. Gengar is a badass.


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 1, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Ghost. Gengar is a badass.



Gengar all the way!


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 1, 2013)

Steel-type! Lucario is No. 1!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 1, 2013)

That's a tough one, but it's kind of a toss-up between grass, fighting, and steel.


----------



## beffa (Nov 1, 2013)

fire^_^


----------



## Touko (Nov 1, 2013)

Tbh, I don't know. I don't pay attention to favorite types, only favorite pokemon.
So all of them.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 1, 2013)

Psychic every time ^_^ closely followed by dark. Needless to say I'm very much enjoying my Malamar


----------



## XTheLancerX (Nov 1, 2013)

Really like Dragon, Dark, Ice, Poison, and Ghost


----------



## Music_123 (Nov 1, 2013)

everyone knows im a fairy type enthusiast


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 2, 2013)

I have always liked Water, even in real life. I remember just playing with the running water in my dad's fountain he built out of cement and rock in his back garden when I was like, 5.

I used to like Dragon until they made it weak to Fairy... which makes no sense because Dragons are supposed to be immune to Magic.

I sill love Axew though, he's so cute ^-^
I like Totodile too!


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 2, 2013)

Fairy because Sylveon is my baby.


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 2, 2013)

My favourtie is normal because of snorlax and delcatty. I also like all the fire types and I have to say ghost for mismagmius and water for quagsire


----------



## Piptocrossing (Nov 2, 2013)

i picked Fighting for Lucario, even though he is Fighting Steel, but his main type is Fighting. Close second/third would be Fairy or physic


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 2, 2013)

Fire. Best type. Period. I want to watch the world burrrrrnnnnn...

Second I guess would be fighting then dark electric and poison.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 2, 2013)

I personally like the ghost type best.
I'd love a Normal/Ghost type... triple immunity, beaches!


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Nov 2, 2013)

Water for me~ It's my favorite element for a long time ^^


----------



## Megan. (Nov 2, 2013)

Fairy but water is a close second.


----------



## haisu (Nov 2, 2013)

fairy for me! i've always wanted pokemon to do a fairy type so i was really happy that they created it.
but before fairy it was psychic~


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 3, 2013)

GRASS!!


----------



## Laurina (Nov 3, 2013)

Dark c:


----------



## puppy (Nov 3, 2013)

steel types holla


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 4, 2013)

puppy said:


> steel types holla








hollaaaaa


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

Water~

c;


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2013)

I think water is the most popular just because when I last looked they take up the highest percentage of Pokemon that exist.

For example, my favorite type is dark, and my favorite 6th gen Pokemon is Greninja, which is also water type.

Come on other types, unite!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 10, 2013)

Normal.....it may be boring, but Normal-types are really versatile for the most part.

Ursaring, Miltank, Tauros, Spinda, Ambipom, Dodrio, Kangaskhan, Staraptor, etc., etc., etc. <333


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 10, 2013)

Psychic, Alakazam will break all your spoons!


----------



## Pixlplume (Nov 10, 2013)

Water Pokemon!

Because Water Pokemon always have the advantage over Water!
Ahahahahaha!


----------



## unoriginal (Nov 10, 2013)

I love psychic types! I also really like fire and ghost types, but not as much.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 10, 2013)

Bug types. They tend to be overlooked when people come up with strategies, and they are really good against both Psychic and Dark, which are popular. 

Plus, my Volcarona is awesome.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 11, 2013)

Bug/Rock/Dark

My dream team of Pokemon would be 

Ninjask
Relicanth
Malamar
Hydregion
Galvantula
Houndoom


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Water types are the best.


----------



## NanoStar (Nov 11, 2013)

Electric in my opinion is the best type. The ability to store electricity in your body and zap people at will can come quite in handy.


----------



## Dulcettie (Nov 12, 2013)

Ghost~ Gengar has always been my favorite Pokemon, followed by Banette and Litwick.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 12, 2013)

I am a fire lover! All my favorite pokemon are fire types lol


----------



## Isabella (Nov 12, 2013)

Psychic and fire <3


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 13, 2013)

Bug, for sure. I love that some of my favourites got new toys to play with this gen.
Electric is in close second, though.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 13, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> Bug, for sure. I love that some of my favourites got new toys to play with this gen.
> Electric is in close second, though.



So like me, Joltik/Galvantula is one of your top Pokemon of all time?


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 13, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> So like me, Joltik/Galvantula is one of your top Pokemon of all time?


Most certainly. It's my second favourite, just below Mareep/Flaaffy/Ampharos (which is my favourite primarily due to nostalgia).


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 13, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> Most certainly. It's my second favourite, just below Mareep/Flaaffy/Ampharos (which is my favourite primarily due to nostalgia).



I can't wait to get my Galvantula Surge into my copy of X and super train its speed. It already is a beast with Electro-Ball, but once fully trained in speed, I can't wait to see what it can do.


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 13, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> I can't wait to get my Galvantula Surge into my copy of X and super train its speed. It already is a beast with Electro-Ball, but once fully trained in speed, I can't wait to see what it can do.


Oh, then you might be interested in teaching it Sticky Web as well. It's a new move this generation that lowers the speed of Pok?mon that switch in by one stage.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 13, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> Oh, then you might be interested in teaching it Sticky Web as well. It's a new move this generation that lowers the speed of Pok?mon that switch in by one stage.



Electro-Web is already my set up move. He's only level 53 I think, but so long as he doesn't get knocked out first, he can knock out a level 100 water type with one electro web/electro ball combo. I am so proud of him.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 17, 2014)

CM Mark said:


> Electro-Web is already my set up move. He's only level 53 I think, but so long as he doesn't get knocked out first, he can knock out a level 100 water type with one electro web/electro ball combo. I am so proud of him.



I doubt it could handle vaporeon, milotic or suicune in one attack at those respective levels.


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 18, 2014)

uh i like ice and psychic


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 18, 2014)

I like Poison, which really goes against my personality...


----------



## krielle (Jan 18, 2014)

i like dragon and pyschic!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, I have changed it, since two (?) days ago.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

I voted for Fairy. I used to not be able to choose a favorite type.


----------



## Jaze (Jan 21, 2014)

ice all the way but i also have a soft spot for grass types.


----------



## Cress (Jan 21, 2014)

My favorite Pokemon's type is water, but my favorite type is Psychic.  Also love a lot of the Psychic legendaries.


----------



## Flop (Jan 21, 2014)

Just waiting for a Dragon/Psychic type.    c:


----------



## lilylily (Jan 21, 2014)

i was kind of torn between fire, dragon and psychic but chose fire in the end since that's the type of pok?mon i use the most. :3 *pets charizard*


----------

